# which microphone to 1124p?



## neophyte (Aug 8, 2006)

which microphone except ECM8000 to 1124p?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure if I understand the question.... are you asking if there is another microphone other than the ECM8000 to use with the 1124p?


----------



## neophyte (Aug 8, 2006)

yes sure:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think there are several, but not sure the brand or model numbers and from all that I've seen in the past, they are much more expensive. Why do you not like the ECM8000?


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

The important thing is that any new microphone has been properly calibrated and has an REW calibration file available to correct that particular microphone's response errors. In theory you could send any microphone to the calibration services and they will return a correction file. The poorer the microphone the lower the value of actually having it calibrated. 

Unfortunately no microphone correction file will work with any other microphone than the one it is intended for. REW can't make wild guesses about a new microphone's response curve. You have to give it accurate information for REW to fuction correctly. 

Of course you can try almost any microphone just for fun. I even tried my cheapo headset microphone when I couldn't get my RS meter to input to REW due to a cable/plug mismatch.

If you don't load a microphone correction file REW will just display a subwoofer or speaker response curve based on a perfectly flat microphone response. Even though no such perfect microphone exists. That's not REW's fault. You just didn't give it accurate information to work on.

Alternatively REW will try and use whatever microphone correction file you have loaded into it. If the new microphone doesn't exactly match the loaded microphone calibration file the graph results might be quite pretty, but they will be completely useless for accurately checking the response of your sub or speakers. 

I hope this makes sense?


----------

